# Christmas Train under the tree



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Bachmann tenwheeler hauling the holiday mail


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

the locomotive in the video appears to be a 2nd generation bachmann tenwheeler


----------

